# Problems with Burstner 747 lighting



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello all,
Can anybody please help? I just bought a 2002 Burstner 747 and I am having a small problem with the main interior lights. They are supposed to work without having to switch on the 12v supply, so that you can switch them on at the entrance before getting in the motorhome in the dark. This did work fine when I tested it when I first bought it, but went away for one night at the weekend and now the lights only seem to work once I have switched the 12v supply on. Trawled though the manuals but can't find a solution. I'm guessing it's something to do with the fuse? Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sparkesy! Welcome to MHF. Well done for subscribing too!  

I would expect to have to turn on the 12v BEFORE having lights, although my awning light is powered fulltime. I'm sure someone will be along soon with an answer but here is a forum BUMP... :lol:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I know what you mean. If our 12v is off, the awning light and one interior light near the door still work-powered from the vehicle battery I believe. I suspect that there is probably a fuse gone somewhere in the wire from the vehicle batt and the lights. Have a look in the engine bay near the battery-that is where my fuses are.
Good luck.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sparkesy and welcome.
I have just tried turning the main lights on from the doorway with the 12v electrics OFF. My lights do not come on .

My m/h is also 2002.
now watching with interest.

regards Graham


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

just to say that on my motorhome they do come on,just the ones above the top of the door and the awning light.

steve


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses so far. I checked the manual and it does definately say that the main lights (not the spot lights, only the main lights switched on just inside the door), the electric step, and the heating, should all work without the 12v power switched on. I checked and the step (obviously) and the heating both work without the power but not the lights, although i'm sure they did when I first bought it. Its not a big deal, but it is handy when you get back to a dark motorhome at night! Must be something to do with the fuses, I'll check where you said Waleem.

One other thing, has anybody had any problems with the boiler dump valve. When we went away for the first time on Saturday, I filled the fresh water tank before we went, but by the time I got there the water had all drained from the dump valve. Apparantly it automatically dumps if the temperature is below 8 degrees unless the heating is switched on, but surely you don't have to switch the heating on before you travel??

Sorry for all the questions, but new to motorhoming (always had caravans before). Really glad I found this little community of experts and hopefully i'll be able to contribute when I get up to speed with things!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sparkesey
The dump valve is intended to do that at this time of year and there are three solutions:

1. Replace the valve with a manual drain tap-but then you must remember to drain it yourself as serious damage can result from freezing

2. The valve can be held shut by either a wooden wedge or a clothes peg (Depending on age of boiler)-if you search the forums you will find other threads on this. Again, you must remember to drain manually.

3. You could do what we do-heat the water an hour before travelling. It then will not dump itself and the water is already nearly hot as soon as we arrive on site.

Good luck.


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Waleem,
Don't fancy going down the manual route, knowing me i'll forget to drain it and cause all sorts of damage. I'll do what you suggested, although I guess you can't turn the heating on before the water is filled in case it damages the boiler, so you have to fill the water as quick as you can and then turn on the heating before it dumps it! Or maybe best to turn just the heating on first (which I think de-activates the dump valve), fill the water, then change to heating plus hot water. 8 degrees just seemed a bit low to me, something closer to zero would have made more sence but guess you cant change the temperature setting.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If its a Truma combi, it is OK to heat it up without water in then add water as soon as it is warm enough for the dump valve to stay shut. Otherwise, jam the valve, fill and heat then release the valve and it will stay shut.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Just checked and the step works but the light does'nt when the the 12v is switched off. and mine is a 2002 ..747 just got it this evening.

Aido


----------

